# Síntese



## Billie Ro

Saludos. 

¿Cómo expresaríais "sínteses" en español aquí? Tal cual, "síntesis", suena un poco extraño.
Contexto: el narrador se encuentra a un peregrino loco que grita una diatriba contra el mundo y los gobernantes. 

_Seu ideário, entre desesperado e grotesco, pleno de toques caricatos, desconcertava-me. E isto por afirmar e negar, sempre com falsas *sínteses*_.

Gracias.


----------



## gato radioso

¿argumentos?


----------



## pfaa09

Síntese é resumir, explicar de forma coerente um artigo, um texto, ou até uma simples frase.
No fundo, é explicar algo através de poucas palavras, ou as menos possível.
Pode ser "explicações", mas de algo que é resumido.


----------



## Lamarimba

¿Conclusiones?


----------



## Ari RT

Lamarimba said:


> ¿Conclusiones?


Creio que sim. Sintetizar é também construir, juntar, encaixar, montar. Em oposição (ou em complemento) ao raciocínio por análise, que consiste em desmontar, separar em partes menores. No trecho citado, concluir parece caber bem.


----------



## olivinha

E por que não utilizar a mesma palavra em espanhol?
_síntesis: Exposición breve, escrita u oral, que a modo de resumen contiene un conjunto de ideas fundamentales y relacionadas con un asunto o materia y que estaban dispersas._


----------



## Lamarimba

olivinha said:


> a mesma palavra em espanhol


Depende del uso que tenga la palabra _sínteses_ en portugués. En español desde luego_ síntesis_, en plural además, no es coloquial.


----------



## olivinha

Tampoco es particularmente coloquial en portugués; y en español, síntesis es invariable, ¿verdad?, o sea, es lo mismo en singular y en plural.


----------



## Rosamariama

Billie Ro said:


> _E isto por afirmar e negar, sempre com falsas *sínteses*_.


Olá. Você já olhou "falsas síntesis" no Google? Penso que é apropriado do jeito que está (e no contexto em que está).


----------



## Lamarimba

olivinha said:


> síntesis es invariable, ¿verdad?



Claro, pero _la síntesis_ / _las síntesis_ .

No voy a pelear por preferir_ conclusiones_ a _síntesis_. Sería, efectivamente, corregir al autor del texto. No, no, el sabrá cómo lo dice.

Desde luego, usar el rebuscado_ "falsas sínteses_"  para aplicarlo  a un discurso _entre desesperado e grotesco, pleno de toques caricatos, _me desconcierta a mí también.

Nada. Una cuestión de estilo.

Un saludo


----------



## olivinha

Gracias, Lamarimba. Mi sugerencia fue únicamente utilizar la misma palabra que ya existe en español. Conclusiones puede ser una buena opción. Tendrá connotaciones diversas a síntesis, pero en este caso, creo que encaja.

Está bien que usuarios futuros vean variedad en las respuestas. ;o)


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> Gracias, Lamarimba. Mi sugerencia fue únicamente utilizar la misma palabra que ya existe en español. Conclusiones puede ser una buena opción. Tendrá connotaciones diversas a síntesis, pero en este caso, creo que encaja.
> 
> Está bien que usuarios futuros vean variedad en las respuestas. ;o)


Concordo, mas talvez caiba perguntar porque razão o autor (ou a autora, como suspeito) desta tradução que Billie Ro tem em mãos usa persistentemente termos fora dos seus significados habituais, que dão azo a interpretações várias e, frequentemente, mesmo intrigantes (de que este nem é o exemplo mais flagrante). Ao mesmo tempo, perguntar também em que medida é que o tradutor, que nos acompanha na perplexidade, pode optar por aquele termo que julga que será o que o autor tinha em mente. É que isso, como Lamarimba bem diz, equivale a corrigi-lo e, no limite, a reescrever a obra. '_Síntese_' pode andar próximo de '_conclusão_' mas não tem exactamente a mesma conotação. Como parece que o mesmo sucede em espanhol, eu optaria por mantê-lo. Os leitores espanhóis não ficarão em melhor posição do que nós, nativos, mas também não serão condicionados nas interpretações que entenderem fazer.


----------



## gato radioso

Eu também não fico muito feliz com uma tradução literal em espanhol, como se "afirmar e negar" precisassem outra palavra, embora fosse por simples "collation". Pode bem ser uma questão de uso.


----------



## zema

Mi _palpite _es que "síntesis" está sobre todo en un sentido "dialéctico". Entiendo que le resultaban desconcertantes las ideas que sostenía el peregrino loco, que eran por su parte resultado de cierto "método dialéctico" al que apelaba.
Afirmar-negar-síntesis parece aludir a la tríada tesis-antítesis-síntesis. 
La tesis como _afirmación_, la antítesis como _negación_ que se contrapone a lo afirmado, la _síntesis_ como superación de esa contradicción.
Método dialéctico que el peregrino loco aplicaría en forma estrafalaria, me imagino, para terminar proponiendo síntesis superadoras falsas.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Mi _palpite _es que "síntesis" está sobre todo en un sentido "dialéctico". Entiendo que le resultaban desconcertantes las ideas que sostenía el peregrino loco, que eran por su parte resultado de cierto "método dialéctico" al que apelaba.
> Afirmar-negar-síntesis parece aludir a la tríada tesis-antítesis-síntesis.
> La tesis como _afirmación_, la antítesis como _negación_ que se contrapone a lo afirmado, la _síntesis_ como superación de esa contradicción.
> Método dialéctico que el peregrino loco aplicaría en forma estrafalaria, me imagino, para terminar proponiendo síntesis superadoras falsas.


Bem visto!


----------

